# Anyone use winestix



## derekjames100 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have 18 gallons--was gonna toss 3 stix in for 8 weeks....

Right amount/time? Safer to use two stix for recommended time as you need time to get appropriate integration?

Do I sanitize?
What is the hole for--do i tie to a string or just drop all three in my steel tank?


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 12, 2015)

Funny how you post a question about a day before I want to...same question is 8 weeks a good time frame for the winestix?

I think the hole is for tying something (I use fishing line) and anchor it outside your tank/carboy so you can pluck it out if the taste gets too intense. At that point I usually rack it and use the stix in the bbq.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 12, 2015)

I have used them in the past year. They are good quality but they were selling 2 x 18" for the same amount that they are now selling 2 x 8".......

They claim each stick will flavor 6 gallons but somehow they went down over 50% in size and now sell for the same amount. 

So I would leave them in for 12 weeks just to make sure you get full extraction. The hole is for a piece of fishing line to pull it out easily.


----------



## derekjames100 (Oct 13, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> I have used them in the past year. They are good quality but they were selling 2 x 18" for the same amount that they are now selling 2 x 8".......
> 
> They claim each stick will flavor 6 gallons but somehow they went down over 50% in size and now sell for the same amount.
> 
> So I would leave them in for 12 weeks just to make sure you get full extraction. The hole is for a piece of fishing line to pull it out easily.




Ok thanks. Then do you think sticking 3 in 16-18 gallon tank is too much then? Should I use 2?


----------



## TonyR (Oct 13, 2015)

I use the spiral med toast sticks. Last years cab I put 2 sticks in each 6 gal carboy, left them in for a few months till I racked. I figure that after a few week they are not putting out much favor. This year I will put 1 in each 6 gal carboy of pino Gris . Like a heavier oak in a hardy red.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 13, 2015)

I use them and leave them in the carboy and forget about them until I am ready to bottle. Some have been in there for three years but who cares, they are past their prime. I think they are like spirals and will give off their stuff for up to three months or so. I use chips during fermentation also. My preference is spirals but they are more expensive.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 13, 2015)

I also use Stix because I buy them at trade shows at cost and they have every variety there and I really stock up.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2015)

I think your safe using 3 if you have ~16 gallons or more. They claim one of the 8" sticks is enough to oak 6 gallons.



derekjames100 said:


> Ok thanks. Then do you think sticking 3 in 16-18 gallon tank is too much then? Should I use 2?


----------



## Floandgary (Oct 13, 2015)

Chips and cubes are said to give up 90% of their usefulness in 14 days or less. Sticks would take a bit longer - less exposed surface area. I have used them and allowed a month. Everyone's taste being different, give them a month,,,, give it a taste!


----------



## sdelli (Oct 13, 2015)

Sounds like the right amount... But don't be afraid to just leave them in longer... No harm.... I keep them after done and use them on the grill for added flavor!


----------

